# bobcat hydraulic temp at 170degrees



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

just took the s300 and hi-flow blower for a test drive, with in 45min of HARD DEEP blowing and FULL throttle, the hydraulic temp stabilized between 165 and 170 degrees.

IS THIS TEMP NORMAL? if not, what is normal? 
At what temp do you burn the hydraulic oil?
How do you remove ALL the fluid from the system when changing it?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*bob kitty oil temps*

Hello Rich,

Your oil is fine just dont to forget the filters in it;

I would change them more often than they recommennd

on general principal as it takes very very little to destroy a

piston pump.

If you can obtain a larger(longer) 2 micron cartridge for the frame size

I would definitely do this as the more filter area the better.

The closed center hydraulic system is always going

to make a lot of heat and the Cessna Axial Piston Pump

makes a lot heat as they are continuosly pumping under

load as they are using a closed center hydraulic system and the

Geroller Motor for the snow blower always makes a lot of

heat and returns the heat back to tank via the oil.

The skid steer loader and other small machineries use the

Axial Piston Pump and the Closed Center Hydraulic System as

it is compact in size and they dont care if its a pain in the ass to

work on.

Just be sure the oil coolers/radiators are clear using hot water

/to rinse the fins and heat to dry them out in your shop.

The heat exchangers are passive and there is no room for fans and

they were designed that way to make a small machine

The oil tank will have a plug in the bottom of the skid plate from what I

remember- Dont mess with draining it Rich as its not needed.

The only way you will want to/have to is change the oil in the reservoir

is if the pump is changed only!

Hydraulic oil is ruined when it burns above the boiling point.

The hotter hydraulic oil becomes the more capable it becomes to deliver power and the

more work it performs with the oil used.


----------

